# SOTB Podcast



## Greg Rempe (Apr 10, 2006)

Seems likes this might become an anual event...I am planning on doing another one for this contest.

If anyone is interested in doing it from the event *please email me *so I can give you instructions on how to get in to the studio.  You will need a land line or cell phone to take part.

*Only people competing will be allowed to take part in the show!  Thanks and I look forward to doing it again this year!!  *


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Seems likes this might become an anual event...I am planning on doing another one for this contest.
> 
> If anyone is interested in doing it from the event please email me so I can give you instructions on how to get in to the *studio*.  You will need a land line or cell phone to take part.
> 
> *Only people competing will be allowed to take part in the show!  Thanks and I look forward to doing it again this year!!  *



LOL @ Studio!

Hope those other guys don't bring my time on the Podcast down the way they did last year!  What a wasted effort on my part!  8-[


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, if that's how you remember it, Larry!   #-o


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

Count me in again.  Send the info.  You know the email addy.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 10, 2006)

I know it's tough for you guys to follow directions, so I highlighted them in my original post! #-o


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

You're already sending me emails this morning.... put the info in one of them.  DA


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2006)

Greg just please don't call us when we're getting ready to eat Garlands Crawfish ABT's or his famous 6 hour sausages.  8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 10, 2006)

What, no Kings Mountain Pod Cast.  I feel slighted!   :tant:


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> What, no Kings Mountain Pod Cast.  I feel slighted!   :tant:


Face it Bill............ You're not a "Personality"  8-[


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll throw my .02 in if you want to hear it.  I'm the official towel bi*ch, story(lie) teller and all around famous guy for this event.  I'd be glad to upgrade the overall weight and stature for the Q cause.

In fact, I've got a story about Hilton Head and JT, I'm making up as we speak.   :^o  :^o 

Please send me info.

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2006)

you're gettin a little big for that hammock ain't cha?

Can't wait to kick your ass at SOTB!

oh, you're on my team.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you're gettin a little big for that hammock ain't cha?
> 
> Can't wait to kick your ass at SOTB!
> 
> oh, you're on my team.



Easy big fella.  I don't want to tangle with Walter.  Remember I'm the "cute one".  

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2006)

ROFL!!!  well I've never met Walter.   He may be Rock Hudson for all I know!


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!  well I've never met Walter.   He may be Rock Hudson for all I know!



Have you visited Rusty's board today?

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2006)

ok, so he's more of a rock than a Rock Hudson.  We'll hide him, and us, during the site judging.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a funny story about Rock Hudson & Howard Stern! It's what got Howard thrown off of WNBC here in NY a long time ago


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 11, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!  well I've never met Walter.   He may be Rock Hudson for all I know!



More like Mick Foley from the WWE !! LOL


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't even know why I try?!?!?!?  #-o   Rempe asks who is interested in doing the Pod Cast, and wants us to email him. Fine...  I was emailing back and forth with him that morning anyway so I just posted for him to send me the info, he knew the addy.  Well then he's "Off the Chip" and says that nobody can follow directions, yadda, yadda, yadda... write him specifically asking for the info.
So, I write him a nice email and tell him I would like to be included and thanked him for giving us the opp.

Have I heard back from him????? Hell no. 
What else does he have to do besides answering the email that he asked for?  I don't know!?!?!?!  He's not posting pics.

Brother...................


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 12, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I don't even know why I try?!?!?!?  #-o   Rempe asks who is interested in doing the Pod Cast, and wants us to email him. Fine...  I was emailing back and forth with him that morning anyway so I just posted for him to send me the info, he knew the addy.  Well then he's "Off the Chip" and says that nobody can follow directions, yadda, yadda, yadda... write him specifically asking for the info.
> So, I write him a nice email and tell him I would like to be included and thanked him for giving us the opp.
> 
> Have I heard back from him????? Hell no.
> ...



He's just like a girl, barks some orders than goes and ignores you! That's it.......Lets all vote Chris for president!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 12, 2006)

Relax Jack!  I will be in touch! :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 12, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Relax Jack!  I will be in touch! :!:



You see Finney, Greg is only concerned with the important people.  Posters with substance and charisma.  Thank you Greg.  :^o  [-X 

Jack


----------



## Finney (Apr 12, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":209t8nej]Relax Jack!  I will be in touch! :!:



You see Finney, Greg is only concerned with the important people.  Posters with substance and charisma.  Thank you Greg.  :^o  [-X 

Jack[/quote:209t8nej]
I did notice you were not on the email that went out today.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did notice you were not on the email that went out today.  [/quote:1a1pzvo9]

Ohhhhh snap!!!  Jack you want some ointment for that burn????    8-[


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did notice you were not on the email that went out today.  [/quote:3pbk6gwq]

Ohhhhh snap!!!  Jack you want some ointment for that burn????    8-[[/quote:3pbk6gwq]

I'm sittin back and relaxin as Mr. Rempe instructed.  He'll be in touch. 8-[ 

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":39drq6v2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did notice you were not on the email that went out today.  [/quote:39drq6v2]

Ohhhhh snap!!!  Jack you want some ointment for that burn????    8-[[/quote:39drq6v2]

I'm sittin back and relaxin as Mr. Rempe instructed.  He'll be in touch. 8-[ 

Jack[/quote:39drq6v2]

 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:   He told previous board members the same thing last year!  After interviewing the 1st place ATB Champions he didn't feel it was necessary to do any further Podcasts!  Thank God for my award winning performance!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 12, 2006)

You know I listen to that pod cast and you all were afraid to talk. Don't wory Jack, I'll be listening for your voice this year!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Good luck Greg, God be with you


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> You know I listen to that pod cast and you all were afraid to talk. Don't wory Jack, I'll be listening for your voice this year!



I disagree, Nick!  Jim and Woody were great!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 13, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1upvfq5z]You know I listen to that pod cast and you all were afraid to talk. Don't wory Jack, I'll be listening for your voice this year!



I disagree, Nick!  Jim and Woody were great! [/quote:1upvfq5z]

You ungrateful schmuck!  Finney and I made SOTB what it is today!   8-[


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 13, 2006)

You're right, Larry...Finney was good too! 8-[


----------

